# Anleitung für interbus an Step7



## thorsten (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine frei zugängliche Anleitung wie die S7 Seite Konfiguriert werden muss, um den Interbus ansteuern zu können?
Hab hier nur ein Beispielprojekt sowie die nötige Hardware (S7 400 / IBS S7400 etc) 
Möchte aber die Konfigurationsschritte nachvollziehen!

Danke schonmal mfg Thorsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2010)

> *PHOENIX CONTACT
> Deutschland GmbH
> *Flachsmarktstr.  8
> 32825 Blomberg  Tel.: +49 (0) 52 35/3-1 20 00
> ...



Hast du es da mal versucht ??? Die helfen dir bestimmt.......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2010)

Gib mal IBS S7400 als Suchbegriff bei Phoenix ein. Da kommst du schon an einige Dokumente


----------



## Phoenix Contact (11 Oktober 2010)

*Antwort: Anleitung für interbus an Step7*

Hallo Thorsten,

Erste Schritte zur Inbetriebnahme der IBS S7 400 DSC/I-T kannst du im Quickstart zur Anschaltung nachlesen. Die S7-Treiber mit Beispielprogrammen sowie ein Handbuch zur Beschreibung der Treiber und Beispiele kannst du aus dem Downloadcenter unter Angabe der Artikel-Nr.: 2719962 herunterladen.

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/dwl/dwlfr1.jsp?lang=de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dein Service-Team
PHOENIX CONTACT Inspiring Innovations
Hotline: 05281-946-2888
automation-service@phoenixcontact.com


----------

